# panic: spin lock held too long



## tuaris (Oct 29, 2015)

After a recent update using freebsd-update I've been getting frequent kernel panics.


```
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: spin lock 0xc13d3780 (sched lock 2) held by 0xc6828bc0 (tid 100031) too long
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: timeout stopping cpus
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: panic: spin lock held too long
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: cpuid = 2
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #0 0xc0b0f96f at kdb_backtrace+0x4f
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #1 0xc0ad65af at panic+0x16f
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #2 0xc0ac17cf at _mtx_lock_spin_failed+0x3f
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #3 0xc0ac25e5 at _thread_lock_flags+0x1a5
Oct 27 15:24:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #4 0xc0a83350 at statclock_cnt+0x120
--
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: spin lock 0xc13fdec8 (icu) held by 0xc6828bc0 (tid 100031) too long
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: timeout stopping cpus
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: panic: spin lock held too long
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: cpuid = 0
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #0 0xc0b0f96f at kdb_backtrace+0x4f
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #1 0xc0ad65af at panic+0x16f
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #2 0xc0ac17cf at _mtx_lock_spin_failed+0x3f
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #3 0xc0ac1945 at _mtx_lock_spin+0x165
Oct 29 10:57:40 <kern.crit> saturn kernel: #4 0xc0fb82ee at ioapic_disable_source+0x6e
```

My system is running as a guest VM on VMWare ESXi 5.1


```
FreeBSD saturn.morante.com 9.3-RELEASE-p21 FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p21 #0: Tue Jul 28 08:57:41 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Is there anything I can do to help resolve this issue?  What other information can I provide?


----------

